# Colleferro: ragazzo ucciso a calci e pugni, dal branco.



## admin (6 Settembre 2020)

A Colleferro, città in provincia di Roma, un ragazzo di 21 anni di nome Willy Monteiro Duarte è stato picchiato e ucciso da un branco di 4 persone. La lite era nata dopo che Willy aveva preso le difese di un coetaneo. Trasportato in ospedale, è morto durante il tragitto. Sono stati identificati i quattro assassini, già noti alle forze dell'Ordine, residenti in un paese limitrofo.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2020)

La Polizia americana sarà anche esagerata ma in certi casi servirebbe. Eccome se servirebbe.

Tutta feccia che andrebbe tolta dalla faccia della Terra. 

Povero ragazzo e povera famiglia.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Colleferro, città in provincia di Roma, un ragazzo di 21 anni di nome Willy Monteiro Duarte è stato picchiato e ucciso da un branco di 4 persone. La lite era nata dopo che Willy aveva preso le difese di un coetaneo. Trasportato in ospedale, è morto durante il tragitto. Sono stati identificati i quattro assassini, già noti alle forze dell'Ordine, residenti in un paese limitrofo.


.


----------



## Molenko (6 Settembre 2020)

Ho sentito la notizia prima a ora di pranzo. Solo schifo e sdegno per quelle quattro bestie.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Polizia americana sarà anche esagerata ma in certi casi servirebbe. Eccome se servirebbe.
> 
> Tutta feccia che andrebbe tolta dalla faccia della Terra.
> 
> Povero ragazzo e povera famiglia.



.


----------



## Mika (6 Settembre 2020)

Che brutta fine che stiamo facendo...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2020)

Prendere, legare, bastonate sulle gengive. E' l'unico linguaggio che conoscono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Polizia americana sarà anche esagerata ma in certi casi servirebbe. Eccome se servirebbe.
> 
> Tutta feccia che andrebbe tolta dalla faccia della Terra.
> 
> Povero ragazzo e povera famiglia.



appunto.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2020)

Due fratelli coatti con facce da zingari praticanti di arti marziali che che massacrano un ragazzino in un 4 contro 1. Ammazza che forti...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Colleferro, città in provincia di Roma, un ragazzo di 21 anni di nome Willy Monteiro Duarte è stato picchiato e ucciso da un branco di 4 persone. La lite era nata dopo che Willy aveva preso le difese di un coetaneo. Trasportato in ospedale, è morto durante il tragitto. Sono stati identificati i quattro assassini, già noti alle forze dell'Ordine, residenti in un paese limitrofo.



Roba da matti, mi chiedo come è possibile ci siano in giro tante fecce umane.

Colpa dei genitori o del mondo di oggi senza principi?

Povero ragazzo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due fratelli coatti con facce da zingari praticanti di arti marziali che che massacrano un ragazzino in un 4 contro 1. Ammazza che forti...



Sta feccia qua è irrecuperabile e sguazza nella società che tutela i delinquenti..non ci sarà mai nulla di buono da cavare da escrementi simili quindi si può optare solo per due soluzioni:

Pena di morte

30 anni di lavori forzati

altre soluzioni non ne vedo


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta feccia qua è irrecuperabile e sguazza nella società che tutela i delinquenti..non ci sarà mai nulla di buono da cavare da escrementi simili quindi si può optare solo per due soluzioni:
> 
> Pena di morte
> 
> ...



È feccia che andrebbe giustiziata in piazza, in diretta streaming. In modo da dare l’esempio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> È feccia che andrebbe giustiziata in piazza, in diretta streaming. In modo da dare l’esempio.



Figuriamoci, qualche anno dentro, poi fuori ai lavori socialmente utili e di nuovo in giro a fare danni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> È feccia che andrebbe giustiziata in piazza, in diretta streaming. In modo da dare l’esempio.



Concordo..poi magari faranno pure i finti dispiaciuti..questi godono di ste cose, si vede che è gente disagiata..e gente così non può essere lasciata libera di nuocere al prossimo


----------



## gabri65 (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta feccia qua è irrecuperabile e sguazza nella società che tutela i delinquenti..non ci sarà mai nulla di buono da cavare da escrementi simili quindi si può optare solo per due soluzioni:
> 
> Pena di morte
> 
> ...



Favorevolissimo alla pena di morte.

Il principio base secondo il quale ti viene tolto quello che tu, intenzionalmente, togli ad un altro, basta da solo per giustificarla. Se togli la vita a qualcuno, allora per te la vita non è più un diritto.

Le fesserie riguardo lo Stato che non può togliere la vita sono intollerabili, puro buonismo meschino che protegge i criminali.

Purtroppo non succederà mai in un paese "civile".


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo alla pena di morte.
> 
> Il principio base secondo il quale ti viene tolto quello che tu, intenzionalmente, togli ad un altro, basta da solo per giustificarla. Se togli la vita a qualcuno, allora per te la vita non è più un diritto.
> 
> ...



Chiaramente prima di mettere a morte qualcuno il caso deve essere inappellabile, evidenza del reato, della volontarietà, gravità etc...

Ma in linea di massima un omicidio brutale, commesso volontariamente in più aggravato da futili motivi per me non ha scusanti..quando poi viene commesso da gente palesemente disumana cosa vogliamo recuperare dai..


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due fratelli coatti con facce da zingari praticanti di arti marziali che che massacrano un ragazzino in un 4 contro 1. Ammazza che forti...



Feccia da estirpare al più presto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo alla pena di morte.
> 
> Il principio base secondo il quale ti viene tolto quello che tu, intenzionalmente, togli ad un altro, basta da solo per giustificarla. Se togli la vita a qualcuno, allora per te la vita non è più un diritto.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente è sacrosanto che ognuno abbia le proprie idee ma derubricare come buonismo una tradizione di pensiero che risale a Beccaria e sulla quale sono stati versati fiumi di inchiostro mi pare quantomeno riduttivo.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Settembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è sacrosanto che ognuno abbia le proprie idee ma derubricare come buonismo una tradizione di pensiero che risale a Beccaria e sulla quale sono stati versati fiumi di inchiostro mi pare quantomeno riduttivo.



Mi spiace essere così duro.

E ovviamente rispetto il pensiero di Beccaria senza generalizzarlo a buonismo, siamo in un forum e spesso si va per le spicce. Però, amico, a mio parere questi episodi vanno puniti con il massimo della pena possibile. Inconcepibile assistere a simili oscenità nel 2020.

Di nuovo, mi spiace, sono ben conscio che la vita è sacra a tutti i livelli, ma sono assolutamente intransigente quando si uccide in maniera così vigliacca e disgustosa.


----------



## sottoli (7 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## cris (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta feccia qua è irrecuperabile e sguazza nella società che tutela i delinquenti..non ci sarà mai nulla di buono da cavare da escrementi simili quindi si può optare solo per due soluzioni:
> 
> Pena di morte
> 
> ...



E' pieno di sta gentaglia in giro comunque... le FdO non fanno (o non possono fare?) niente perché finché ci scappa il morto questa gente può andarsene in giro a menare impunemente.

E' tutta gente irrecuperabile purtroppo che una persona per bene deve solo sperare di non incontrare mai, perché non te ne liberi più se per sbaglio si crea una frizione.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due fratelli coatti con facce da zingari praticanti di arti marziali che che massacrano un ragazzino in un 4 contro 1. Ammazza che forti...



Se il mio allenatore di Muay Thai venisse a sapere che ho picchiato qualcuno, me ne darebbe così tante in palestra da non farmi più camminare per un mese. Certe persone mi fanno venire il voltastomaco, il disgusto per una società malata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> E' pieno di sta gentaglia in giro comunque... le FdO non fanno (o non possono fare?) niente perché finché ci scappa il morto questa gente può andarsene in giro a menare impunemente.
> 
> E' tutta gente irrecuperabile purtroppo che una persona per bene deve solo sperare di non incontrare mai, perché non te ne liberi più se per sbaglio si crea una frizione.



Esatto..una persona per bene deve essere tutelata, ecco perché questi escrementi non dovrebbero poter circolare..servirebbe un deterrente preventivo per certi soggetti..

Siamo una società che vuole un tasso di civiltà altissimo ma poi tollera queste mine vaganti..inammissibile..normale che poi qualcuno per difendersi si armi..se uno fisicamente non può proteggersi fa bene a tenere una pistola e proteggersi con quella


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2020)

Chi fa pugilato o attività fisiche costanti che sono addestramenti veri e propri, e dalle sue attività di nota che sia incline alla violenza, spavalderia, arroganza ecc andrebbe monitorato costantemente dalla polizia per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2020)

Via via... se proprio non possono farli fuori, spedirli in Antartide o in una miniera in Siberia.

Nessuno sentirebbe la mancanza di questi tizi.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2020)

sono contro la pena di morte ma effettivamente in casi come questi non è facile mantenere la "linea"...in ogni caso l'ergastolo basta e avanza

e anzi vi dirò di più: persino 30 anni basterebbero se fatti davvero senza un solo giorno di sconto...significa entrare a25 anni e uscire a 55...è quasi piu destabilizzante che l'ergastolo per certi versi


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2020)

Comunque è assurdo come sia facile manipolare il pensiero comune, ci vogliono davvero rintanati in casa.
Escono sempre notizie di strupri, di degrado, di omicidi come questo del tipo "metti una sera al bar" ed ecco che nessuno esce più, fanno informazione per mettere terrore alla gente, se esci ti ammazzano o c'è il virus (i bollettini di guerra giornalieri sono lì a testimoniarlo), fanno pure scappare i mafiosi già noti per evasioni passate con permessi premio (l'assurdità assoluta), in poche parole fanno quello che vogliono ormai, in più la pandemiuccia che ha dato una bella spintarella in questo senso visto che, rammento a tutti, andiamo in giro con le mascherine perché così siamo tranquilli ma poi gli stadi sono chiusi, in spiaggia devi stare a 10 metri, devi evitare gli assembramenti, però c'è la mascherina che ci salva quando qualche mese fa andavamo in giro con i guanti in lattice ed il virus era ovunque, pazzesco, ormai è una società davvero morta, sciocca, ci vogliono proprio così, belli deboli.
Rendiamoci conto che allo stadio non si può andare ma ci sono le mascherine che ci salvano la vita, eppure aprono a poco a poco, come a dire, sono già abbastanza imbecillotti e terrorizzati, ora devono spendere e credersi liberi!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace essere così duro.
> 
> E ovviamente rispetto il pensiero di Beccaria senza generalizzarlo a buonismo, siamo in un forum e spesso si va per le spicce. Però, amico, a mio parere questi episodi vanno puniti con il massimo della pena possibile. Inconcepibile assistere a simili oscenità nel 2020.
> 
> Di nuovo, mi spiace, sono ben conscio che la vita è sacra a tutti i livelli, ma sono assolutamente intransigente quando si uccide in maniera così vigliacca e disgustosa.



Capisco, ovviamente la mia considerazione si inseriva con riferimento al dibattito "pena di morte sì/pena di morte no", a prescindere dal caso concreto su cui penso tutti esprimiamo unanime condanna.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Colleferro, città in provincia di Roma, un ragazzo di 21 anni di nome Willy Monteiro Duarte è stato picchiato e ucciso da un branco di 4 persone. La lite era nata dopo che Willy aveva preso le difese di un coetaneo. Trasportato in ospedale, è morto durante il tragitto. Sono stati identificati i quattro assassini, già noti alle forze dell'Ordine, residenti in un paese limitrofo.



Hannah Arendt, la banalità del male. Non c'è da aggiungere altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Capisco, ovviamente la mia considerazione si inseriva con riferimento al dibattito "pena di morte sì/pena di morte no", a prescindere dal caso concreto su cui penso tutti esprimiamo unanime condanna.



Non proprio tutti:

uno dei familiari degli arrestati ...... : "In fin dei conti cos’hanno fatto? Niente. Hanno solo ucciso un extracomunitario".


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non proprio tutti:
> 
> uno dei familiari degli arrestati ...... : "In fin dei conti cos’hanno fatto? Niente. Hanno solo ucciso un extracomunitario".



 

beh, non mi meraviglio che il contesto in cui siano inseriti quelli sia di questo tipo, ovviamente saran fan del capitone o peggio


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

La soluzione per queste schifezze "umane" è solo una: waterboarding. E chissenefrega dei soliti perbenismi sullo stato di diritto (che poi libera 300 mafiosi con la scusa del Covid).


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Settembre 2020)

Qui secondo me si sta perdendo di vista il vero problema: le palestre.
Questi corsi di combattimento sono frequentati purtroppo da tantissimi invasati che si allenano apposta per alimentare la propria violenza e per avere un aspetto intimidatorio.
Andrebbero gestiti da addestratori delle forze dell'ordine per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chi fa pugilato o attività fisiche costanti che sono addestramenti veri e propri, e dalle sue attività di nota che sia incline alla violenza, spavalderia, arroganza ecc andrebbe monitorato costantemente dalla polizia per quanto mi riguarda



Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.

Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.

Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me si sta perdendo di vista il vero problema: le palestre.
> Questi corsi di combattimento sono frequentati purtroppo da tantissimi invasati che si allenano apposta per alimentare la propria violenza e per avere un aspetto intimidatorio.
> Andrebbero gestiti da addestratori delle forze dell'ordine per quanto mi riguarda



Aggiungo al messaggio di sopra: nella maggior parte dei casi gli attaccabrighe sono sempre quelli che NON sanno menare e che non fanno sport da combattimento.

Perchè se fai sport da combattimento (in una palestra SERIA, ripeto) conosci perfettamente i rischi che comporta fare a botte per strada.


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me si sta perdendo di vista il vero problema: le palestre.
> Questi corsi di combattimento sono frequentati purtroppo da tantissimi invasati che si allenano apposta per alimentare la propria violenza e per avere un aspetto intimidatorio.
> Andrebbero gestiti da addestratori delle forze dell'ordine per quanto mi riguarda



Sinceramente fatico a dar la colpa alle palestre se uno è un ******* e assassino e va in giro a picchiare a morte gli altri. Anche perche spesso i "maestri" di arti marziali condannano atteggiamenti aggressivi e ci tengono a farlo capire ai propri alunni.

Il problema è che ci son tanti invasati in quanto purtroppo l'ignoranza prevale.. difficilmente una persona colta ed educata si comporta da invasata.
Ci son troppi trogloditi ignoranti in giro, questo è il problema.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.
> 
> Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.


È un pò il discorso delle discoteche. Se vengono fatte entrare certe fecce, allora il problema è di chi le gestisce e non il fatto che si tratti di palestre o meno.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.
> 
> Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.
> 
> Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.



Si che poi se uno commette un crimine del genere è colpa delle palestre, se uno spara è colpa che ci si può armare, se uno butta il figlio dalla finestra è colpa della società...è sempre colpa di qualcun'altro..


----------



## mark (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.
> 
> * Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.*
> 
> Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.



Condivido tutto, in particolare sul corso di autodifesa. è molto brutto doverlo dire, ma nella nostra società purtroppo bisognerebbe renderlo obbligatorio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non volevo generalizzare, ma solo dire che bisogna stare attenti a chi mostra tendenze violente fuori dalle palestre. È innegabile che chi impara a combattere, o impara l'autocontrollo o è pericoloso. Anche l'aggressione di Spada al giornalista, era avvenuta fuori da una palestra. Di sicuro Spada non insegnava la disciplina.
È come in qualsiasi attività sociale, la delinquenza esisterà sempre, però perché questi due animali, che a quanto pare era risaputo che fossero due violenti, erano ancora ammessi nelle palestre?

Non dico che chi pratica sport di combattimento è un delinquente (altrimenti varrebbe lo stesso anche per chi pratica il tiro, tanto per dire), però bisognerebbe fare qualcosa per individuare chi vuole solo ottenere un aspetto intimidatorio e violento.

È un discorso preventivo che vale in ogni attività: a luglio un criminale ha venduto metadone a due ragazzini non consci del pericolo, e sono deceduti per overdose. Perché i ragazzini cercavano droga pensando pure di conoscere il colore che questa doveva avere? E perché un tossico era libero di avvicinarli?
Controllare tutto è impossibile, ma i rischi bisogna saperli individuare


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2020)

*L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



Che mestiere infame quello dell'avvocato, mamma mia. In particolare, di chi difende animali del genere.


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *


Aggiungiamo che le telecamere non hanno ripreso nulla e quindi sarà difficilissimo trovare delle prove.
C'è il rischio che questi se la cavano con una tirata di orecchie... Che disgusto ragazzi.


----------



## Andre96 (8 Settembre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo che le telecamere non hanno ripreso nulla e quindi sarà difficilissimo trovare delle prove.
> C'è il rischio che questi se la cavano con una tirata di orecchie... Che disgusto ragazzi.



Figurati, se per sbaglio trovassero prove serie, farebbero in modo di infangare quel povero ragazzo, giusto per dare un movente e diminuire la pena.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



E certo, domani diranno che il ragazzo si é ammazzato da solo... Io mi domando sti avvocati con che coraggio si guardino allo specchio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2020)

Non mi aspetto giustizia con la magistratura italiana, vero cancro di questo paese. Andrà in un certo modo anche per questo caso, vedrete.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba da matti, mi chiedo come è possibile ci siano in giro tante fecce umane.
> 
> Colpa dei genitori o del *mondo di oggi senza principi*?
> 
> Povero ragazzo..



Queste cose sono successe sempre dai.. e non parlo di 10 anni.. ma 20/30/50/100


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, non scherziamo. Io ho fatto per anni sport da combattimento. So menare ma non mi sono mai sognato di menare nessuno. Quando sono stato provocato, mi sono sempre limitato a difendermi. Quando entri in una palestra (una palestra SERIA) la prima cosa che ti dicono è che certe pratiche o tecniche non puoi e non devi utilizzarle per strada. Lo puoi fare solo se la tua vita viene messa in pericolo. Ma mai per uccidere. Se io mi alleno 4-5 volte a settimana facendo volare un sacco da 30-40 chili e portando 50 colpi al minuto, so già di non potermi mai mettere contro un ragazzino che pesa si e no 50 chili. Chi lo fa, non è un atleta ma un criminale. Inoltre, se fai sport da combattimento e uno ti infastidisce e ti costringe ad un usare la mani, sai perfettamente che non serve rompergli la faccia. Bastano uno jab e un montante al fegato o al plesso solare. E lo metti a cuccia senza fare troppi danni.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che tutti i ragazzi dovrebbero fare almeno un corso di autodifesa. In modo da saper cosa fare al cospetto di questi balordi.
> 
> Altro punto fondamentale: il fatto che questi facessero sport da combattimento cambia poco. In 5 contro 1 il povero ragazzo sarebbe stato ucciso anche da lanciatori di coriandoli. Gli altri balordi che hanno ucciso Emanuele ad Alatri, sempre in branco, avevano tutti la panza. Probabilmente non avranno fatto manco 5 minuti di palestra in tutta la loro esistenza.



Diciamo che ci vorrebbe un po' più di "selezione all'entrata".


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2020)

Sembra che non sia considerato il movente razziale


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Figurati, se per sbaglio trovassero prove serie, farebbero in modo di infangare quel povero ragazzo, giusto per dare un movente e diminuire la pena.



e perchè? non credo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



si ma qualcuno dovrà pur essere stato no??? andrebbero bruciati solo per le foto che girano e come si presentano.


----------



## Andre96 (9 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e perchè? non credo



Gli avvocati di sti mostri non sono nuovi a cercare lati oscuri della vittima pur di rendere più comprensibile certi gesti.
Poi, chiaro, credo e spero non sia questo il caso. Era giusto per dire che, sfortunatamente, capitano anche certe cose...
Fatto sta che come al solito nessuno pagherà come si deve.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma qualcuno dovrà pur essere stato no??? andrebbero bruciati solo per le foto che girano e come si presentano.



A Roma e in zone limitrofe in diversi locali non fanno più entrare ceffi simili pieni di tatuaggi. E finalmente, direi...

Avessi un locale, farei lo stesso. Anzi, metterei l'insegna all'esterno con un'immagine tipo e la scritta "Tu non puoi entrare". Togliendo l'avviso per i cani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Roma e in zone limitrofe in diversi locali non fanno più entrare ceffi simili pieni di tatuaggi. E finalmente, direi...
> 
> Avessi un locale, farei lo stesso. Anzi, metterei l'insegna all'esterno con un'immagine tipo e la scritta "Tu non puoi entrare". Togliendo l'avviso per i cani.



è assurdo che questa società abbia lanciato questo aspetto esteriore come figo. 

a parte questo bella iniziativa, ma strano che sia consentito non far entrare gente in base all'aspetto. a meno che non siano locali un po' di "lusso"


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è assurdo che questa società abbia lanciato questo aspetto esteriore come figo.
> 
> a parte questo bella iniziativa, ma strano che sia consentito non far entrare gente in base all'aspetto. a meno che non siano locali un po' di "lusso"



Dove abito io questi tipi non scop*ano neanche a morire


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Dove abito io questi tipi non scop*ano neanche a morire



beato te, dove abiti?


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> beato te, dove abiti?



In romagna...c'è qualche individuo del genere ma spopolano solo in riviera e sono gallinoni di 35 anni che beccano solo oche di 16-17...la maggior parte della gente capisce al volo che "non sono della zona"

Poi oh, a vederli si capisce che sono degli attacca brighe quindi figurati...se li guardi storto una volta ti accerchiano e ti prendono a mazzate anche qua...


----------



## cris (9 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Settembre 2020)

hanno già cominciato a fare scarica-barile...

giocano a fare i criminali di strada e poi hanno paura del carcere e infamerebbero anche la madre...

avete mai sentito un arrestato della n'drangheta o della mafia siciliana dire "è stato lui?"...

serie come gomorra creodo che andrebbero viste dopo superamento di visita psichiatrica che accerti un non ritardo mentale...


----------



## Masanijey (10 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Colleferro, città in provincia di Roma, un ragazzo di 21 anni di nome Willy Monteiro Duarte è stato picchiato e ucciso da un branco di 4 persone. La lite era nata dopo che Willy aveva preso le difese di un coetaneo. Trasportato in ospedale, è morto durante il tragitto. Sono stati identificati i quattro assassini, già noti alle forze dell'Ordine, residenti in un paese limitrofo.



Man mano che emergono nuovi dettagli di questa vicenda rimango sempre più sconvolto. Non so perché ma questo fatto di cronaca mi colpisce in modo particolare più di altri. Ho 3 figli, mio figlio grande comincia ad uscire da solo e l'idea che possa trovarsi suo malgrado coinvolto in una situazione come questa mi terrorizza. Come è possibile vivere in un mondo dove uccidere brutalmente a calci e pugni un ragazzo è diventato semplice come bere un drink?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno già cominciato a fare scarica-barile...
> 
> giocano a fare i criminali di strada e poi hanno paura del carcere e infamerebbero anche la madre...
> 
> ...



Bravo. Il vero problema sono queste serie, firmate saviANO, che incitano alla delinquenza ed alla violenza. Altro che le palestre.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Man mano che emergono nuovi dettagli di questa vicenda rimango sempre più sconvolto. Non so perché ma questo fatto di cronaca mi colpisce in modo particolare più di altri. Ho 3 figli, mio figlio grande comincia ad uscire da solo e l'idea che possa trovarsi suo malgrado coinvolto in una situazione come questa mi terrorizza. Come è possibile vivere in un mondo dove uccidere brutalmente a calci e pugni un ragazzo è diventato semplice come bere un drink?


Un altro grosso problema è la cocaina. Sono sicuro che questi assassini erano strafatti di coca, come nel caso dell'altro ragazzo ucciso ad Alatri. L'abuso di cocaina rende violenti e praticamente abbassa il livello di empatia nelle persone. Se aggiungiamo che l'indole di queste bestie è giá estrema...la frittata è fatta.
Speriamo che gli diano il massimo della pena.


----------



## mark (10 Settembre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Un altro grosso problema è la cocaina. Sono sicuro che questi assassini erano strafatti di coca, come nel caso dell'altro ragazzo ucciso ad Alatri. L'abuso di cocaina rende violenti e praticamente abbassa il livello di empatia nelle persone. Se aggiungiamo che l'indole di queste bestie è giá estrema...la frittata è fatta.
> Speriamo che gli diano il massimo della pena.



Ogni sentenza con meno di 30 anni di carcere senza permessi vari e buona condotta è un insulto al ragazzo e alla sua famiglia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ogni sentenza con meno di 30 anni di carcere senza permessi vari e buona condotta è un insulto al ragazzo e alla sua famiglia.



30 sono anche troppo pochi, ricordati che avrebbero comunque un pasto e un letto, fosse per me neanche quello gli lascerei


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ogni sentenza con meno di *30 anni di carcere* senza permessi vari e buona condotta è un insulto al ragazzo e alla sua famiglia.


Ma figurati! Da quello che ho sentito, non si parla neanche di omicidio volontario ma preterintenzionale. Cercando su internet, la pena per questo tipo i omicidio dovrebbe essere tra 10 e 18 anni. Poi mettici lo sconto di pena se scelgono di non seguire il rito ordinario ed è già tanto se verranno condannati a 6-8 anni, che ovviamente sconterebbero solo in parte in galera.


----------



## mark (10 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Da quello che ho sentito, non si parla neanche di omicidio volontario ma preterintenzionale. Cercando su internet, la pena per questo tipo i omicidio dovrebbe essere tra 10 e 18 anni. Poi mettici lo sconto di pena se scelgono di non seguire il rito ordinario ed è già tanto se verranno condannati a 6-8 anni, che ovviamente sconterebbero solo in parte in galera.



Purtroppo so benissimo che andrà così, e solo il pensiero mi fa schifo.


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno già cominciato a fare scarica-barile...
> 
> giocano a fare i criminali di strada e poi hanno paura del carcere e infamerebbero anche la madre...
> 
> ...


Non penso si debbano criminalizzare fattori esterni come possono essere la palestra o le serie tv.
Solo in Italia ci sono milioni e milioni di persone cresciute guardando film/serie tv violente, giocando a videogame violenti ecc. Alla fine è nel 99% dei casi una questione di devianza individuale. Ancora ancora posso capire, ma non giustificare, una persona cresciuta in un contesto degradato che magari fa qualche furtarello, spaccia ecc. Ma ammazzare una persona, per di più a mani nude, è una cosa da bestie. E bestia non lo ci si diventa guardando un film/serie tv o giocando a un videogame o tirando calci e pugni in una palestra.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



Che schifo.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



Ah, insomma, si possono giustificare dicendo che sono stati suggestionati da un film di Nolan, vista l'attualità.

Si sono visti nel futuro a pestare il povero ragazzo, e quindi si sono fermati per impedire il pestaggio effettuato da essi stessi.

Affascinante.


----------



## Route66 (10 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma qualcuno dovrà pur essere stato no??? andrebbero bruciati solo per le foto che girano e come si presentano.



Mi pare strano che nell'anno di grazia 2020 dove anche i bambini dell'asilo e i cani da compagnia hanno uno smartphone acceso in mano nessuno abbia ripreso la scena, nemmeno una videocamera di sorveglianza.
Stai a vedere che alla fine si è ammazzato da solo....


----------



## Masanijey (10 Settembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano che nell'anno di grazia 2020 dove anche i bambini dell'asilo e i cani da compagnia hanno uno smartphone acceso in mano nessuno abbia ripreso la scena, nemmeno una videocamera di sorveglianza.
> Stai a vedere che alla fine si è ammazzato da solo....



Si sta andando in una direzione pericolosa.
Io mi immagino, mio figlio non torna più a casa dopo essere stato pestato senza pietà, e calpestato anche mentre era a terra privo di sensi. Un genitore spende la propria vita per un figlio, sperando il meglio per lui, e poi ti succede questo.
Io non potrei più dormire, non potrei più vivere.
Il primo istinto? Esco di casa e mi faccio giustizia da solo. 
Lo so, non è giusto, non si dovrebbe rispondere a violenza con altra violenza, ma qui prima o poi si arriverà a questo punto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato dei fratelli assassini:"Non hanno partecipato alla rissa. Sono scesi dall'auto per mettere pace alla rissa che stava avvenendo". *



Seriamente, lo dico per il mondo civile: la professione dell'avvocato va rivista, un avvocato che elude o aggira la legge non per difendere ma per SCAGIONARE i propri assistiti, se questi sono colpevoli per me dovrebbe pagare parte della pena..

In seconda battuta, giustifico se un parente di una vittima fa secco per strada un avvocato che si comporta così


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Il primo istinto? Esco di casa e mi faccio giustizia da solo.
> *Lo so, non è giusto,* non si dovrebbe rispondere a violenza con altra violenza, ma qui prima o poi si arriverà a questo punto.



Invece è giustissimo...se la legge non tutela i più deboli perché esistono avvocati maiali che difendono la feccia è doveroso che i giusti che non sono deboli intervengano con la forza


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Seriamente, lo dico per il mondo civile: la professione dell'avvocato va rivista, un avvocato che elude o aggira la legge non per difendere ma per SCAGIONARE i propri assistiti, se questi sono colpevoli per me dovrebbe pagare parte della pena..
> 
> In seconda battuta, giustifico se un parente di una vittima fa secco per strada un avvocato che si comporta così



E' la legge.

Questo è quello che dicono i soliti buonisti ideologici, quelli che approvano i vari atti di violenza contro Salveenee (nome detto a caso). Sono esattamente le stesse persone che non hanno niente da commentare se vengono scarcerati i mafiosi o vengono assolti gli assassini.

"E' la legge". Questo è tutto quello che hanno da dire. E questo perché sanno che la magistratura e la giustizia sono in mano al loro partito, che combatte fieramente contro il degrado nazifascista delle destre. Che processa il felpato e crea le varie eroine Carola-style. E che quindi vanno rispettate.

Interrogati sulla moralità, fanno spallucce. Ecco quelli che siamo in Itaglia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' la legge.
> 
> Questo è quello che dicono i soliti buonisti ideologici, quelli che approvano i vari atti di violenza contro Salveenee (nome detto a caso). Sono esattamente le stesse persone che non hanno niente da commentare se vengono scarcerati i mafiosi o vengono assolti gli assassini.
> 
> ...



Sai quante volte mi son sentito dire questa frase? Oppure l'altra ancora peggiore "bisogna rieducare, non punire". Che poi in certi casi rieducare sia praticamente impossibile, anche in giovane età, non è un problema loro. Tra l'altro non si tratta nemmeno di punire ma semplicemente di evitare che certa gente possa nuocere nuovamente al prossimo, ma del "prossimo" rispettoso delle leggi e innocuo per gli altri evidentemente il "povero" legislatore non se ne cura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' la legge.
> 
> Questo è quello che dicono i soliti buonisti ideologici, quelli che approvano i vari atti di violenza contro Salveenee (nome detto a caso). Sono esattamente le stesse persone che non hanno niente da commentare se vengono scarcerati i mafiosi o vengono assolti gli assassini.
> 
> ...



Sta gente mi fa pena perché sono anche asini, parlano della "legge" come se fosse qualcosa di scolpito sulla pietra..la legge è fluida, nel tempo muta al mutare della società..
Se il tempo ha portato i nostri codici penali ad essere talmente complessi e ricchi di clausole che ormai si possono trovare mille escamotage per sfuggire alla pena allora serve una revisione..

Troppo spesso "la legge" finisce per disconoscere la ragione stessa per cui è stata scritta a scapito della forma...è ora di finirla, di dire basta..

Io sono sempre stato garantista, nel senso che preferisco 100 criminali a spasso piuttosto che un solo poveraccio innocente condannato...ma dopo il giusto processo, serve la giusta pena e soprattutto se emerge che l'avvocato ha colluso con l'assistito contro gli interessi della società va punito anche lui


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si sta andando in una direzione pericolosa.
> Io mi immagino, mio figlio non torna più a casa dopo essere stato pestato senza pietà, e calpestato anche mentre era a terra privo di sensi. Un genitore spende la propria vita per un figlio, sperando il meglio per lui, e poi ti succede questo.
> Io non potrei più dormire, non potrei più vivere.
> Il primo istinto? Esco di casa e mi faccio giustizia da solo.
> *Lo so, non è giusto*, non si dovrebbe rispondere a violenza con altra violenza, ma qui prima o poi si arriverà a questo punto.



Mi risulterebbe davvero difficile darti torto, più che altro perchè sappiamo come funziona la giustizia in italia.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sai quante volte mi son sentito dire questa frase? Oppure l'altra ancora peggiore "bisogna rieducare, non punire". Che poi in certi casi rieducare sia praticamente impossibile, anche in giovane età, non è un problema loro. Tra l'altro non si tratta nemmeno di punire ma semplicemente di evitare che certa gente possa nuocere nuovamente al prossimo, ma del "prossimo" rispettoso delle leggi e innocuo per gli altri evidentemente il "povero" legislatore non se ne cura.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta gente mi fa pena perché sono anche asini, parlano della "legge" come se fosse qualcosa di scolpito sulla pietra..la legge è fluida, nel tempo muta al mutare della società..
> Se il tempo ha portato i nostri codici penali ad essere talmente complessi e ricchi di clausole che ormai si possono trovare mille escamotage per sfuggire alla pena allora serve una revisione..
> 
> Troppo spesso "la legge" finisce per disconoscere la ragione stessa per cui è stata scritta a scapito della forma...è ora di finirla, di dire basta..
> ...



Ecco, la rieducazione e il garantismo, altri due cavalli di battaglia del pensiero pro-violenti, che finisce per danneggiare le persone perbene. Tutte alchimie retoriche per fare sconti ai prepotenti.

Che differenza c'è tra "punire" e rieducare"? Non è forse il rieducare una punizione per un pensiero o un atto non consono? Ah, giusto, ma sia mai detto che si risponde proporzionalmente all'entità della violazione, "rieducare" suona molto meglio, più politically-corrected.

Per il garantismo, ovviamente non è ammissibile punire un'innocente. Ma al solito questa è un'arma strumentalizzata per liquidare in poche parole quanto avvenuto. Una giustizia da usare con la precisione di un'accetta. Siccome non si vuole perdere tempo a riflettere e valutare bene, si usano principi draconiani e quindi, con il solito politically-corrected, alla fine deve vincere il buonismo generalizzato.

Tutti argomenti che ovviamente favoriscono il prosperamento del male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, la rieducazione e il garantismo, altri due cavalli di battaglia del pensiero pro-violenti, che finisce per danneggiare le persone perbene. Tutte alchimie retoriche per fare sconti ai prepotenti.
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra "punire" e rieducare"? Non è forse il rieducare una punizione per un pensiero o un atto non consono? Ah, giusto, ma sia mai detto che si risponde proporzionalmente all'entità della violazione, "rieducare" suona molto meglio, più politically-corrected.
> 
> ...



Questi discorsi qui poi mi sono stati fatti spesso proprio da chi fa l'avvocato di mestiere, ma anche da "profani" (inutile dire a quale parte politica appartenessero, guarda caso sempre quella). "La legge..." come se la legge o meglio le leggi fossero fatte da Dio in persona, non pensano o non vogliono pensare che le leggi sono fatte dagli uomini e in quanto tali sono fallibili e quindi possono essere messe in discussione continuamente. Soprattutto quando poi si dimostrano fallimentari o ingiuste alla prova dei fatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Seriamente, lo dico per il mondo civile: la professione dell'avvocato va rivista, un avvocato che elude o aggira la legge non per difendere ma per SCAGIONARE i propri assistiti, se questi sono colpevoli per me dovrebbe pagare parte della pena..
> 
> In seconda battuta, giustifico se un parente di una vittima fa secco per strada un avvocato che si comporta così



quoto


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2020)

ecco a quelli che dicono che questo è un forum razzista leggetevi cosa si dice in questa discussione dove 2 bianche accoppano un immigrato.


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2020)

Gli avvocati son riusciti a scagionare OJ, uno che aveva tutto le prove contro, figuriamoci se non riescono a salvare in qualche modo sti due qua.
Tra l'altro quante foto ho visto dove sti due si fan fotografare insieme in posa mezzi nudi, mai visto due fratelli così con questo senso di appartenenza, anche questo è molto gomorriano, facce cattive tatuaggi e senso di appartenenza quasi carnale.
Strano che nessuno abbia ripreso, ma può darsi che la furia dei 4 o 5 facesse paura agli altri, chi lo sa.
Ci sono in ogni caso tante testimonianze che dovrebbero sancire senza ombra di dubbio la colpevolezza.


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, la rieducazione e il garantismo, altri due cavalli di battaglia del pensiero pro-violenti, che finisce per danneggiare le persone perbene. Tutte alchimie retoriche per fare sconti ai prepotenti.
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra "punire" e rieducare"? Non è forse il rieducare una punizione per un pensiero o un atto non consono? Ah, giusto, ma sia mai detto che si risponde proporzionalmente all'entità della violazione, "rieducare" suona molto meglio, più politically-corrected.
> 
> ...


Ricapitolando: sei a favore della pena di morte, sei pro-monarchia/dittatura, sei contro il garantismo e la funzione ANCHE(non solo) rieducativa della pena. 
In pratica, sei contro i pilastri dell’Illuminismo e del Cristianesimo, che a loro volta sono pilastri della civiltà europea. Poi, però, ti preoccupi sostenendo che la civiltà europea sarebbe messa a rischio dai flussi migratori... 
Capisco che l’uomo pieno di contraddizioni spesso faccia breccia nei giovani cuori di prosperose turiste tedesche, ma tu esageri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco a quelli che dicono che questo è un forum razzista leggetevi cosa si dice in questa discussione dove 2 bianche accoppano un immigrato.



2 bianchi per altro probabilmente fascisti...ma giustamente la gente sana di mente ragiona col buon senso non con la tessera del partito (e per tessera intendo la tessera morale, non per forza quella fisica)


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando: sei a favore della pena di morte, sei pro-monarchia/dittatura, sei contro il garantismo e la funzione ANCHE(non solo) rieducativa della pena.
> In pratica, sei contro i pilastri dell’Illuminismo e del Cristianesimo, che a loro volta sono pilastri della civiltà europea. Poi, però, ti preoccupi sostenendo che la civiltà europea sarebbe messa a rischio dai flussi migratori...
> Capisco che l’uomo pieno di contraddizioni spesso faccia breccia nei giovani cuori di prosperose turiste tedesche, ma tu esageri...



Riesci a essere sempre fuori luogo con una precisione nanometrica. E questo può essere anche un pregio, eh. Se non altro ti distingui.

Premesso che è una perdita di tempo, e lo faccio solo per la platea.

Sono a favore della pena di morte. Certo. Magari riesci a comprendere che metterei a morte solo crimini pesantissimi come questo. Forse a chi ruba un lecca-lecca gli concederei la grazia. Non è difficile da capire. Non dovrebbe esserlo.

Non sono pro-monarchia out-out. Sono a favore di un potere concreto e che governi con decisione. E la dittatura è appropriata in Itaglia, checché tu ne dica. Perché a me 'sta democrazia che penalizza le masse e favorisce le minoranze, specialmente quelle dei mafiosi, dei migranti e dei corrotti, mica mi va tanto bene. Se non pagassi le tasse, allora non avrei niente da obiettare.

Citami un solo post dove inneggio alla violenza, se non per combattere ad armi pari contro la violenza stessa, non sollecitata. Da che mondo è mondo, le malattie le sconfiggi usando violenza contro i batteri patogeni, non di certo usando il politically-corrected con loro.

Non sono contro al garantismo. Dove lo avrei scritto? Ho scritto esattamente l'opposto. Ho scritto invece che l'uomo usa strumentalmente questo concetto per favorire gente che starebbe meglio in gattabuia a vita.

E non sono contro la rieducazione. Purtroppo l'essere umano, arrivato ad una certa età (che è di certo inferiore alla maggiore età, ormai troppo tardi), difficilmente può essere rieducato. E' un dato di fatto, non raccontiamoci le solite favole dell'asilo che non ho voglia. Se 1 su 100 riesce a convertirsi, ne hai altri 99 che mettono a repentaglio la sicurezza pubblica. Sei sicuro di voler correre questo rischio?

Ma conoscendoti sono certo che accamperai altre scuse, che però dovresti spiegare a chi subisce i crimini di quei 99 che tu trasformi in angioletti.

Non sono certo un illuminista, per certe cose tornerei all'età della pietra. E, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, non sono nemmeno un cristiano convinto. Ma sono nato in una terra di cristiani, il mio essere ne ha tratto alcune fondamenti, e ne rispetto i canoni quando li trovo giusti.

Scritta tutta questa pappardella nauseante, trovo quantomeno singolare che critichi e non ti esponi mai. Fa un po' deus-ex-machina, non trovi?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Gli avvocati son riusciti a scagionare OJ, uno che aveva tutto le prove contro, figuriamoci se non riescono a salvare in qualche modo sti due qua.
> Tra l'altro quante foto ho visto dove sti due si fan fotografare insieme in posa mezzi nudi, mai visto due fratelli così con questo senso di appartenenza, anche questo è molto gomorriano, facce cattive tatuaggi e senso di appartenenza quasi carnale.
> Strano che nessuno abbia ripreso, ma può darsi che la furia dei 4 o 5 facesse paura agli altri, chi lo sa.
> Ci sono in ogni caso tante testimonianze che dovrebbero sancire senza ombra di dubbio la colpevolezza.



Le facce cattive, i tatuaggi e l'essere fratelli non c'entrano nulla. Son semplicemente delle teste di c. che dovrebbero marcire in miniera. Se vedessi mio fratello fare una cosa del genere, lo prenderei io a calci nel sedere. 

Io vado in palestra 3/4 volte a settimana, ho un buonissimo fisico, braccio interamente tatuato e altri tattoo. Mai fatto una rissa in vita mia! Anzi, più volte sono stato provocato da gente (50kg da bagnato) che avrei potuto uccidere con una mano sola, ma non ho mai mosso un dito. Ho praticamente sempre fatto finta di nulla, quando si parlava di provocazioni non eccessive. Mettere le mani addosso a qualcuno, magari sbronzo o fatto, non è mai bello. Anche quando andavo a ballare con la mia ragazza, che è veramente molto bella, spesso e volentieri beccavo il testa di c. ubriaco e geloso che non sopportava che la mia ragazza non fosse sua. Autodifesa e basta, ma senza usare le mani, anzi, usando la mia intelligenza e la mia bocca, che fa più male di qualsiasi pugno. Quando hai una bella ragazza, sai che potrebbe arrivare sempre qualche frustrato geloso, bisogna essere sempre pronti di testa, prima che di braccio.

Tornando a sti di due maiali: Nel 2010 su fb si gasavano per delle risse fatte a scuola. I post son stati rimossi, ma qualcuno è riuscito a fare gli screen... Dopo aver ucciso il ragazzo hanno pubblicato un video di alcune scimmie che ballavano o che. Insomma, sti qua son proprio menomati.


----------

